# Multi trip travel insurance



## salaried (14 Oct 2013)

Hi, We are heading to the states in the next few weeks and I would appreciate any feedback on travel ins,  We are members of laya and their multi trip worldwide ins comes in at 109.00 euro, If any one is aware of a better deal that would be great,  Maybe laya,s quote is good but I would like something to compare it to,  Regards Salaried.


----------



## Slim (14 Oct 2013)

salaried said:


> Hi, We are heading to the states in the next few weeks and I would appreciate any feedback on travel ins, We are members of laya and their multi trip worldwide ins comes in at 109.00 euro, If any one is aware of a better deal that would be great, Maybe laya,s quote is good but I would like something to compare it to, Regards Salaried.


 
Hi. I got a quote and cover from getcover.ie. Might be worth checking. S


----------



## myate (17 Oct 2013)

I used Allianz for multi trip insurance last year, with the USA/Caribbean choice. Came in at €79. Going with them again this year when it expires.


----------



## Lightning (17 Oct 2013)

Price at least a dozen providers and then make a decision. 

For example, check all the below:
[broken link removed]
VHI
[broken link removed]
AIG
GetCover.ie

123.ie

When I priced around, I found Chill.ie offered the best value. The best value package obviously varies depending on your own circumstances.


----------



## SparkRite (17 Oct 2013)

salaried said:


> Hi, We are heading to the states in the next few weeks and I would appreciate any feedback on travel ins,  We are members of laya and their multi trip worldwide ins comes in at 109.00 euro, If any one is aware of a better deal that would be great,  Maybe laya,s quote is good but I would like something to compare it to,  Regards Salaried.



Maybe I'm just in bad form or getting grumpier as I age, but these sort of questions really get my goat.

No pertinent information given, ie. "We", who is "WE", 2 people or 22 people??
No age given, is "WE" 18 or 98, very pertinent.
What sort of cover are "Ye" looking for, ie. are "Ye" going skiing/diving etc.?
What sort of health problems, if any, do "Ye" suffer from?

And to cap it all, you want us to "Google" it, fill in the application forms and report back, when you could very easily do this yourself, plus you have the advantage of knowing the relevant information, without us having to guess.

My advice is "get clicking yourself", as most of us here do.

Rant over


----------



## salaried (19 Oct 2013)

Sparkrite , If my information seemed vague you could have mentioned it, If I meant we being more than two people I would have said so, If we were planning on swimming with sharks I would have said so,  Other members did not have a problem with it ,  If I need information regarding other posters views on travel insurance it is because I trust their opinions and it saves me going through websites that I do not trust, That is why I have been a member of this forum for years now, Google is a search engine,  AAM is where you get real feedback, Stick to your Google and your childish attitude and I will stay on here, Thanks to everyone else for your replies,  Rant over, Regards Salaried.


----------



## dub_nerd (19 Oct 2013)

+1. I wish respondents could get it through their heads that it is perfectly legitimate to ask what should one do/buy/avoid/etc. "all other things being equal". It is rarely clever or useful to simply say "it depends on your circumstances". The OP almost certainly already knows that already. CiaranT for instance, manages to add that as a gentle reminder above while still providing useful information. 

I'm not singling this thread out -- we all have our grumpy moments  -- but I've seen this elsewhere recently. At the very least, respondents might say _how_ the answer might vary with the circumstances, rather than just that it _will_, which is hardly revelatory.


----------



## Eithneangela (19 Oct 2013)

If you have private health cover here, you could get a worldwide policy, including USA/Canada for about €60. Try www.multitrip.com. We are a senior couple who have been using them for years, have had a good experience when trouble arose (broken fingers on a trip) and find the efficient and courteous.


----------



## roker (19 Oct 2013)

The price you are give is not always what you pay. They then screen  you and charge 
extra for pre existing medical conditions


----------



## SparkRite (19 Oct 2013)

salaried said:


> Sparkrite , If my information seemed vague you could have mentioned it,  If I meant we being more than two people I would have said so, If we  were planning on swimming with sharks I would have said so,  Other  members did not have a problem with it ,  If I need information  regarding other posters views on travel insurance it is because I trust  their opinions and it saves me going through websites that I do not  trust, That is why I have been a member of this forum for years now,  Google is a search engine,  AAM is where you get real feedback, Stick to  your Google and your childish attitude and I will stay on here, Thanks  to everyone else for your replies,  Rant over, Regards Salaried.





salaried said:


> Sparkrite , If my information seemed vague you could have mentioned it,



I thought I did.

I stand by my OP.

You say you would have said if more than two were travelling, and you say you would have said if you were going to do any risky pastimes. How was anybody on here meant to know that? 
With insurance it is a BIG "no no" to assume anything.You still have not said what age bracket you (ye) are in and you have not given any 
information as to the level of cover you are getting for €109.

My advice to get multiple quotes online, 





> My advice is "get clicking yourself"


 (obviously to compare like with like, which is impossible for members here,when we don't know what you are buying for €109), was I think the only sensible advice anybody, including me, could give (as per other posters) .
In fact you practically answered it youself with ,





> If any one is aware of a better deal that would be great,Maybe laya,s quote is good but I would like something to compare it to.,


In all seriousness, did you not even read back, to yourself, your question before posting it and wonder how on earth, giving so little information, how could anybody say if it was a good deal or not? I mean, we don't even know if its €109 each or €109 collectively. Insurance quite often is a personal product, and what suits one person may not suit another. Therefore, just because a poster says I bought X from  company Y for €Z we have know idea what X is to even attempt to try to compare like with like.

IMHO, you post was tantamount to :- "My mate has a car for sale. He wants  €500 for it, do you think this is a good deal ?"

PS:-


salaried said:


> Sparkrite ,  Stick to your Google and your childish attitude and I will stay on here,


Please read posting guideline 10 :-
 and try to refrain for making personal comments. I have afforded you this courtesy and I expect the same in return.


----------



## salaried (20 Oct 2013)

Sparkrite, I apoligise for being personal in my response but your feedback was an insult to me and it is not the way I respond to people in general whether on the forum or elsewhere,  If the question I was looking for an answer to was a problem for you then you should have carried on and left it alone,  Fair enough I should have furnished the forum with more detail ,  If I came across a query that did not supply enough information I would ask the poster in a polite way to add to it but certainly not in the manner that you did , I respect peoples opinions on the forum even if I do not agree with them , I also respect peoples queries even if like mine they might have to add information that they did not provide originally,  I hope we can leave it at that Sparkrite, Regards Salaried


----------



## SparkRite (20 Oct 2013)

salaried said:


> Sparkrite, I apoligise for being personal in my response but your feedback was an insult to me and it is not the way I respond to people in general whether on the forum or elsewhere,  If the question I was looking for an answer to was a problem for you then you should have carried on and left it alone,  Fair enough I should have furnished the forum with more detail ,  If I came across a query that did not supply enough information I would ask the poster in a polite way to add to it but certainly not in the manner that you did , I respect peoples opinions on the forum even if I do not agree with them , I also respect peoples queries even if like mine they might have to add information that they did not provide originally,  I hope we can leave it at that Sparkrite, Regards Salaried



Apology accepted.
And of course we can leave it at that.

Cheers,
Sparkrite.


----------



## rover600 (20 Oct 2013)

myate said:


> I used Allianz for multi trip insurance last year, with the USA/Caribbean choice. Came in at €79. Going with them again this year when it expires.



One more vote for Allianz, I use them for travel to the USA and renew each year.


----------



## salaried (22 Oct 2013)

Thanks for the info , Allianz has the better deal.


----------

